# Ensure question ????



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

Does Ensure make anyone else feel sick?? it often gives me nausea and I often get D if I eat straight after. But dont understand what could be in it to do this??


----------



## devorahb14 (Jan 13, 2002)

Oh yeah, Ensure is a major killer for my IBS! I wouldn't go close to that again!!


----------



## MALI (Jul 8, 2001)

" Major Killer" is a good way to describe the effect that Ensure has on my gut. i get sick as a dog from that stuff. with IBS-D one is on such a restricted diet, you naturally are looking for a way to add more nutrients. well, found out Ensure is not the way to go. with in minutes after drinking it i get a "Buss" on. wonder if it is the large amount of corn sirup it contains? anyway, it also gives me D when i drink it, and i feel sick for the rest of the day. i would like to know if anyone with D can tolerate Ensure? MALI


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Major killer for me too. Has way too much sugar and very synthetic vitamins and minerals. It's highly overated and not for sensitive stomaches or IBS. It increases all IBS symptoms for sure.


----------



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

Hi guys, A dietician suggested I halve the dose of Ensure I take and this seems to be working (4 spoons) although still doesnt sit very well I dont have the extreme symtoms I was having.


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

terrible stuff. avoid it if it makes you sick


----------



## LynneEllen (May 6, 2002)

My Dr. said to use Carnation Instant Breakfast instead of Ensure. Said it is much cheaper and the nutritional value is close.


----------

